# Дискогенная радикулопатия



## Марина22 (2 Янв 2019)

Доброе время суток. Примерно месяц назад упала правым боком. Сильный гололед был. Ударилась правым боком,переживала за голову,в итоге через неделю скрутило поясницу. Вышла на работу,там иногда поднятие тяжестей. При наклоне вперёд,вся простреливающая боль идёт в копчик,поясницу сковывает. Невозможно нагнуться,садиться ,ложиться. В бёдра пока не отдаёт. При ровной спине могу присесть на корточки,не больно. Стоит только немного наклон сделать ,как прострелы и боли в крестеце и копчике. Невролог смотрела,крутила. После назначения ничем не лучше. Может стоит обратиться к другому врачу?


----------



## La murr (2 Янв 2019)

@Марина22, Марина, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Просто врач занимается медикаментозным лечением и занимается хорошо.
А Вам надо формировать и биомеханику при котором пораженный сегмент с грыжей минимизирует подвижность (а пока он берет на себя нагрузку, потому и больно при наклоне и не больно при приседании), а окружающие наоборот возьмут на себя эту функцию.
В стандарте это формируется организмом само, но у Вас косой таз, сколиоз, гиперкифоз, мышцы наверняка больные. Поэтому на САМО уйдёт больше времени.
Для ускорения прихода такой биомеханики надо и правильное поведение, и корсет правильный, и лфк с постепенным восстановлением подвижности от периферии к больному месту.
Проще пойти к врачу занимающемуся такими проблемами, как правило это врач мануальной терпиии,  или в специализированную клинику.


----------



## Марина22 (3 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто врач занимается медикаментозным лечением и занимается хорошо.
> А Вам надо формировать и биомеханику при котором пораженный сегмент с грыжей минимизирует подвижность (а пока он берет на себя нагрузку, потому и больно при наклоне и не больно при приседании), а окружающие наоборот возьмут на себя эту функцию.
> В стандарте это формируется организмом само, но у Вас косой таз, сколиоз, гиперкифоз, мышцы наверняка больные. Поэтому на САМО уйдёт больше времени.
> Для ускорения прихода такой биомеханики надо и правильное поведение, и корсет правильный, и лфк с постепенным восстановлением подвижности от периферии к больному месту.
> Проще пойти к врачу занимающемуся такими проблемами, как правило это врач мануальной терпиии,  или в специализированную клинику.


Спасибо за ответ,очень надеялась,что быстро все пройдёт,не хочу увольняться с работы,но там поднимаю тяжести. Корсетом пользуюсь теперь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Про корсет правильно.
Но какой ширины корсет?


----------



## Марина22 (3 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 25 см. 6 рёбер жесткости,и купила лежак редокс. Может конечно он мне и не нужен.и может быть посоветуете какой правильно заняться гимнастикой,их такое множество.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Гимнастикой по периодам болезни, есть на Форуме и у меня на сайте. В разделе это интересно, полезные советы, начинаем с острого.
25 см, многовато, надо 20. Какой рост?


----------



## Марина22 (4 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @Марина22,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гимнастикой по периодам болезни, есть на Форуме и у меня на сайте. В разделе это интересно, полезные советы, начинаем с острого.
> 25 см, многовато, надо 20. Какой рост?


Рост примерно 162,я когда покупала,мне такие ньюансы не говорили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2019)

В остром периоде боли какирпз широкий лучше, так как задача отключись весь поясничный регион- лишь бы не болело, а сейчас другая задача - фиксация поражённого участки и расшевеление оставшихся здоровых.


----------

